# Program for photos watermarking



## seesul (Jun 6, 2009)

Does anyone know or use any free program for photos watermarking?
Many thanks!


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 7, 2009)

Not sure if you have Photoshop, but here's a link to a tutorial on how to add a watermark to your image:
Add a Text Watermark Over a Photo in Photoshop 5.5 or higher

And here's a tutorial on adding a watermark with Paintshop: http://graphicssoft.about.com/cs/paintshoppro/ht/pspwatermark.htm

Hope that helps!


----------



## Marcel (Jun 7, 2009)

maybe you could use GIMP? It's a freeware photo editing program


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 7, 2009)

It is possible with GIMP. Here is a link to it: GIMP - The GNU Image Manipulation Program

Here are some tutorials on how to do it:

Simple Watermarking in GIMP by ~fence-post on deviantART
[request] Gimp Tutorial For Watermarking Pictures
Hidden Watermarks in GIMP


----------



## Crunch (Jun 7, 2009)

Is there a way to mass-resize or mass-watermark a group of pics?


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 7, 2009)

You should be able to do it in Photoshop. You would do this by creating a batch and editing the photos as a batch, this should allow you to get them all the same. For this you can do it in Adobe Bridge and open in Camera Raw (I think - I know you can edit all the other properties of the images as a batch so size should be possible too). Not sure how to do it without Photoshop, try Google.


----------



## Pisis (Jun 7, 2009)

Is it for aukro?


----------



## seesul (Jun 7, 2009)

Guess you saw this http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/aviation/how-make-business-pic-willi-reschke-18960.html
I won´t show any pic without watermark in the future. I mean the pics with historical value or with the veterans.


----------



## seesul (Jun 7, 2009)

Gnomey said:


> It is possible with GIMP. Here is a link to it: GIMP - The GNU Image Manipulation Program
> 
> Here are some tutorials on how to do it:
> 
> ...



Many thanks my friend. I just downloaded it and will check it out tomorrow.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 7, 2009)

No problems. I have been doing the same with the watermarks to prevent what happened to you for a while now, so far I haven't observed any of my work being sold without my consent, so it is all good.


----------



## Pisis (Jun 9, 2009)

seesul said:


> Guess you saw this http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/aviation/how-make-business-pic-willi-reschke-18960.html
> I won´t show any pic without watermark in the future. I mean the pics with historical value or with the veterans.


Good god! This is incredible!!!! 
_
"Výherci zašlu naskenovanou obálku s oběma adresama, datumem, popřípadě dopis. Pokud máte sebemenší pochyb o originalitě podpisu prosím nedražte!"_ =* "The winner will also get a scan(!) of an envelope with both addresses, date and signature. If you have any doubts towards the originality, please do not bid."*

Incredible...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 9, 2009)

Not mentioning that selling addresses is illegal, I belive.


----------

